# Imprimante A4 sans bord perdu



## gibet_b (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Connaissez-vous une référence d'imprimantes jet d'encre qui imprime sans bord perdu "réel" ? Mon père en a une qui imprime sans bord perdu, mais qui en fait ne fait qu'étirer la surface habituellement imprimable par les imprimantes...

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2008)

J'ai une Canon Pixma IP150 (c'est une multifonctions) qui me donne toutes satisfactions pour des photos imprimées sur papier photo 10*15 (pas de marge).


----------



## gibet_b (16 Juin 2008)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai une Canon Pixma IP150 (c'est une multifonctions) qui me donne toutes satisfactions pour des photos imprimées sur papier photo 10*15 (pas de marge).



Merci, mais je parlais (enfin, dans ma tête, car je suis d'accord que je n'avais pas précisé) d'impression au format A4.


----------



## theoliane (16 Juin 2008)

J'ai une HP photosmart C 8180 "all in one" qui fait ça très bien, j'imprime ainsi des photos et des images de synthèse et le résultat est impeccable.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Juin 2008)

Bonjour





gibet_b a dit:


> (...)qui imprime sans bord perdu "réel" ?
> 
> (...)ne fait qu'étirer la surface habituellement imprimable


J'ai un peu de mal à interpréter la question.

Il existe bien des imprimantes qui savent imprimer sans marge (chose que certains modèles ne sont pas capables de faire, du fait d'un problème d'entraînement du papier pendant l'impression).

L'impression se passe alors comme demandée par l'ordinateur, c'est-à-dire que le document est placé sur la feuille d'après ses dimensions propres, ou bien suite à une mise à l'échelle d'après les dimensions théoriques du papier utilisé.

Bref, dès qu'on peut imprimer sans marge, on peut se débrouiller pour faire tenir le document pile-poil sur la feuille si le rapport hauteur/largeur est identique. Ou bien s'il ne l'est pas on peut déformer le document, le tronquer sur les bords ou ajouter des marges.

La taille du papier n'étant pas connue avec exactitude, et les feuilles n'étant pas forcément parfaitement rectangulaires ni toujours insérées parfaitement droites dans l'imprimante, les réglages "pleine page" par défaut font souvent en sorte de tronquer "légèrement" (parfois un peu trop) les documents pour faire disparaître les marges.

Mais rien n'empêche de passer à des réglages "manuels" pour régler ce problème.


Donc, ta question est-elle de savoir s'il existe des imprimantes capables de régler ce problème automatiquement (i.e. capable de mesurer la taille exacte du papier et de garantir que le guidage sera toujours optimum) ?

Ou bien cherches-tu seulement à ne pas tronquer ni laisser de marge ?


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2008)

gibet_b a dit:


> Merci, mais je parlais (enfin, dans ma tête, car je suis d'accord que je n'avais pas précisé) d'impression au format A4.


Le 10*15 dont je parlais, n'est qu'un exemple. Ca marche aussi avec du A4.


----------



## gibet_b (16 Juin 2008)

Et bien, à vrai dire je n'ai jamais personnellement utilisé l'imprimante dont je parle plus haut, j'ai seulement vu des résultats d'impression sans bord perdu.

Un essai en particulier portait sur une page A4 réalisé avec illustrator et exporter en PDF. Mon imprimante n'imprime pas sans bord perdu, donc ma page était tronqué au niveau des marges qui restait blanche. Sur l'imprimante de mon père, la même zone était imprimée mais elle était étirée pour tenir sur toute la page. 

Comme c'est lui qui l'a imprimé et qu'il n'est pas toujours très à l'aise avec certains réglages logiciels, peut-être a-t-il loupé un réglage pour imprimer le document dans son intégralité, et sans bord perdu.

Ce que je cherche donc, c'est la référence d'une imprimante qui me permette d'imprimer un document PDF A4 pleine page de la manière la plus fidèle (du moins au point de vue du cadrage). Ai-je été plus claire ??? :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Juin 2008)

Sur mon HP PSC, j'imprime des photos 10x15 sans marge sur du papier 10x15 HP compatible. Le résultat est que par défaut (quand je me contente de sélectionner la taille du papier dans le paramétrage de l'impression comme ci-dessus) il manque 5 mm de photo sur les bords (sur la hauteur et sur la largeur).

D'où ma question de savoir ce que tu entends par « sans bord perdu "réel" »...


----------



## cpa666 (23 Juin 2008)

gibet_b a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Connaissez-vous une référence d'imprimantes jet d'encre qui imprime sans bord perdu "réel" ? Mon père en a une qui imprime sans bord perdu, mais qui en fait ne fait qu'étirer la surface habituellement imprimable par les imprimantes...
> 
> Merci d'avance,


 hello

tu as la deskjet 9800 qui fait du A4 sans bord


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sur mon HP PSC, j'imprime des photos 10x15 sans marge sur du papier 10x15 HP compatible. Le résultat est que par défaut (quand je me contente de sélectionner la taille du papier dans le paramétrage de l'impression comme ci-dessus) il manque 5 mm de photo sur les bords (sur la hauteur et sur la largeur).



Ben  Elle détoure l'original pour pas que tu te fasse piquer les droits sur la toph  Normal !


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

cpa666 a dit:


> tu as la deskjet 9800 qui fait du A4 sans bord


Sans bord perdu, ou sans marge ?


----------



## cpa666 (23 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sans bord perdu, ou sans marge ?


 sans marge
au depart en elle meme elle imprime avec marge mais au niveau du pilote il existe une option d'impression sans mage


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais là, on demande "sans bord perdu".

"Sans marge", c'est généralement en tronquant le document de quelques millimètres.


----------



## gibet_b (23 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, mais là, on demande "sans bord perdu".
> 
> "Sans marge", c'est généralement en tronquant le document de quelques millimètres.



Vi, en effet. Merci Pascal.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Elle détoure l'original pour pas que tu te fasse piquer les droits sur la toph  Normal !


Stupéfiant ! Pour la même raison, elle pourrait ne me les imprimer qu'en noir et blanc, alors ?


----------

